# Halloween Party Music



## JacksZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Credibilty: 24 year old college student. Throwing party this year as well. as far as my playlist holds for electronic/dance/dubstep is...(Artist: song/s)
Figure: Beetlejuice, Frankenstein, Leather Face, Michael Myers is Dead, This is Halloween, The werewolf, Zombies. Dubstep can be a bit obnoxious, I RARELY listen to any of it. Figure made some good dark feelings songs and they have verbal clips to remind you of the theme.
Another close to this is Helicopter Showdown: The Terror
Original is hip-hop-ish...there is a good remix of it though too. Prof. Green: Monster
Savage Genetics: Silent Hill Remix
I usually search for remixes. I have a Ghostbusters(Techno) theme, This is Halloween(Nightmare Before Christmas)

I like rock/metal though so most of my Playlist is Rob Zombie, Ozzy, Polkadot Cadaver, Static-X, Alice Cooper
I have some remixes of those as well. Good luck.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I understand you're not a fan of Dubstep, but if you need to add to your music library, here's some Halloween related House/Dance & Dubstep tracks:
http://thissongissick.com/blog/2011/trip-or-treat-a-halloween-remixtape-mixtape/

I also found this Dubstep version of Halloween a few years back.
Not too bad...
Either link should work:
http://www.beatport.com/track/halloween-riddem-original-mix/1216721
http://soundcloud.com/coa-promo/dj-dore-nebulla-halloween-riddem


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

what about the music from the dance club scene in "Blade"?

That was techno...

Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Look for something called "Scummer's Halloween Party Mix 2011". I think it'll be your best bet. Terrific mix.

The Monster Mash-up CDs are pretty fun - they've had a new mix every year since 2004. Also look for a couple mixes called "Halloween Booootie" from 2009 and 2010 - they are also mash-up CDs.


----------



## JacksZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Grabbed a few form that first soundcloud link. I am trying not to get too dubstep/house/glitch because I personally can't listen to it all night and a lot of my friends will be happier with the rock/metal dark stuff, lol. 
Glad there was some input on this thread guys.


----------



## jackpackage (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's an electro house one for 2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQVRYHfkQKg


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's some kinda cool electronic dance music for Halloween...maybe you can use this.... It's almost 1 1/2 hours long....and is available as a free download... http://soundcloud.com/hardbunny/chromas-28-10-2010-electronic electronic trash halloween warm up mix Has some cool sounds over beats  Hope this helps...have a great party! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Welkin (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a Dark Spooky grow bass an hard kick Remix I did of " I Put a Spell on You"- by screaming J Hawkins for Halloween.
hopefully some of you may enjoy or want to use! Its Available for free 24bit 48k download on sound cloud!
http://soundcloud.com/theskinelectric/i-put-a-spell-on-you

happy halloween!


----------



## glokavenue (Oct 24, 2012)

open your party with this song!


----------

